# 3-season sleeping bag for cycle touring?



## oxford_guy (2 Mar 2009)

Hi - In preparation for a cycle camping tour to Islay in Scotland for May this year, I need, amongst other things, to get a sleeping bag that will be suitable for this and ideally also comfortable for camping in the UK April to late September.

I'm not sure whether to go for a synthetic or a down bag as yet - in the case of the former have been considering the Snugpac Softie Hawk 9 (http://www.patrolstore.com/Snugpak-Softie-9-Hawk-p-8703.html) and in the case of the latter the Rab Quantum 400 (http://www.towerridge.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_23&products_id=376)

Obviously the down bag is more expensive and will be harder to clean etc., but should pack smaller, be lighter and probably more comfortable in hotter weather.

Any advice would be welcome - e.g. would it be better just to get the synthetic bag, but to get another lighter one for summer? What other sleeping bags are worth considering? Am quite conscious of size and weight as am trying to avoid using front panniers, if possible...Thanks!


----------



## JackE (2 Mar 2009)

Definitely down IMO. My (heavy) winter down bag is still going strong after 25 years. A few people on here have bags from: www.alpkit.com and seem to find them okay. I bought a Pipedream 400 last year for £110 (weighs 780gms) and it's the best/lightest 3 season bag I've ever used. 
My advice is don't buy cheap sleeping bags, the land-fill sites are full enough already.


----------



## Alves (2 Mar 2009)

Good advice from Jake.
Its worth spending a bit to get something which will last, my old bags have become great friends over the years (probably a pun in there somewhere)
The thing about down imho, is that if you look after it and don't get it wet then its the best. If however, you're going to bivvy or sleep without a groundsheet using a tarp (not a tent) then synthetic may be a good choice. Down is useless when wet, difficult to clean and can get a bit smelly if its not stored properly.
Bags by the big names in outdoor gear (esp Macpac but including North Face and Rab etc will all be quality products). Towerridge are a good retailer incidentally.
It is definitely worth getting a lightweight liner to save on wear and tear on the bag and reduce cleaning frequency.
If you are particularily tall, then definitely try before you buy.


----------



## oxford_guy (2 Mar 2009)

Alves said:


> Good advice from Jake.
> Its worth spending a bit to get something which will last, my old bags have become great friends over the years (probably a pun in there somewhere)
> The thing about down imho, is that if you look after it and don't get it wet then its the best. If however, you're going to bivvy or sleep without a groundsheet using a tarp (not a tent) then synthetic may be a good choice.



I intend to always camp in a tent (or hostel) and intend to carry the bag inside waterproof (Ortlieb) panniers, if possible...



Alves said:


> Down is useless when wet, difficult to clean



Is it possible to clean it at all beyond a quick wipe down? Can they be dry-cleaned?



Alves said:


> and can get a bit smelly if its not stored properly.
> Bags by the big names in outdoor gear (esp Macpac but including North Face and Rab etc will all be quality products). Towerridge are a good retailer incidentally.
> It is definitely worth getting a lightweight liner to save on wear and tear on the bag and reduce cleaning frequency.
> If you are particularily tall, then definitely try before you buy.



If anything I have the opposite problem, am only 5' 8" (170cm), on most sleeping bags I've used have had loads of wasted material at the bottom of the bag. Would consider "short" or even "woman's" versions of sleeping bags, if they're available...


----------



## oxford_guy (2 Mar 2009)

JackE said:


> Definitely down IMO. My (heavy) winter down bag is still going strong after 25 years. A few people on here have bags from: www.alpkit.com and seem to find them okay. I bought a Pipedream 400 last year for £110 (weighs 780gms) and it's the best/lightest 3 season bag I've ever used.



The Pipedream 400 sounds good, and is v.cheap for down, unfortunately the website currenty says:
"The PD400 is now completely out of stock. Due to fabric supply issues our latest ETA is March."

However, I guess I could wait, I don't really need a sleeping bag until April (trial run in Oxfordshire for cycle camping)...


----------



## stedlocks (2 Mar 2009)

I've got an Alpkit, and it is excellent............easily capable of what our country's weather can throw at it....


----------



## rualexander (2 Mar 2009)

Down bags can be cleaned, but its a bit of a hassle doing it yourself. Hand wash in the bath using a suitable down cleaning product (e.g. Nikwax Down Wash), Allow to drip dry, flat if possible, then put in a large tumble dryer on low heat (the big dryers at a laundrette are good but some places won't allow you to dry stuff if you haven't washed it there!).
Alternatively you can send your bag off to a specialist down cleaning company.
More info on cleaning down bags etc. here :
http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/data_documents/knowledge/sleepingbags.htm

http://www.alpkit.com/support/products/cleaning-down-sleeping-bags/

Do not dry clean a down bag.


----------



## JackE (3 Mar 2009)

A silk liner is a good investment as it will absorb the perspiration and natural body oils that would be drawn into the bag therefore reducing intervals between washes. As long as you "air" the bag every morning (weather permitting) then you should get by with only cleaning it every 3-4 years. This will vary from person to person.
I'm 5' 10'' and find the Pipedream a perfect fit. I wouldn't worry about a few inches of excess down. I had to wait a few months for mine as well. You need to e-mail them now to get on their waiting list for the next shipment. When that delivery arrives you will have priority over casual enquirers.


----------



## oxford_guy (3 Mar 2009)

JackE said:


> A silk liner is a good investment as it will absorb the perspiration and natural body oils that would be drawn into the bag therefore reducing intervals between washes. As long as you "air" the bag every morning (weather permitting) then you should get by with only cleaning it every 3-4 years. This will vary from person to person.



Thanks for the tips. Is there a silk liner available that is specially designed for the Pipedream bag, or will any liner suffice?



> I'm 5' 10'' and find the Pipedream a perfect fit. I wouldn't worry about a few inches of excess down. I had to wait a few months for mine as well. You need to e-mail them now to get on their waiting list for the next shipment. When that delivery arrives you will have priority over casual enquirers.



I have registered with them for the waiting list. The bag looks like good value, so will wait until at least the end of the month to see if it comes back in stock in time for my camping trips. Thanks


----------



## oxford_guy (3 Mar 2009)

BTW another bag I've been considering is the Hydrogen Marmot:
http://www.ukclimbing.com/gear/review.php?id=1175

This is "only" rated down to -1 C, but maybe that's enough for April-Sept in the UK?


----------



## JackE (3 Mar 2009)

Marmot make very good bags but they were well outside my price range. I've been caught out by a freak snow-storm in late April so I wouldn't risk a -1 bag. A hiking friend experienced -7 in a Scottish valley in July. For the little bit of extra weight I would go for the warmer bag. 
Alpkit may do silk liners, mine is a basic "Lifesystems" one in black. Field and Trek do a fancy "white" one which seems a bonkers colour to me.


----------

